# Bumper spraying



## pvr (Oct 1, 2006)

I have an old runabout, a 2001 VW Polo in black (metallic) where someone has decided to park against the bumper and have left some marks and scratches.

I have a compressor, so rather than spend money on getting a new bumper (the second hand ones all seem to be in a bad shape), I would rather have a go at a spray job as I would quite enjoy doing it. I have no spray tools (yet).

So ... what is required to be bought and where do I start ...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

It would be cheaper to use aerosols mate and if you take your time and do good prep you should get good results. I sprayed a front and rear splitter and rear bumper insert by aerosol and the paint was Vauxhall Saphire Black so it need clear coat to and I got good results


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

to paint that now you will struggle to get hold of 2K paint as your being a metalic it will need a clear coat applied after the base coat. You can only really get base coat in waterbase now which is extremely difficult to paint out with the correct booth conditions as it needs driers with it being water based.

As above i would tend to advise you to buy an aresol can from a WV dealer as it will also come with clear coat as well and far easier to paint than water based paints.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

All I used to do my painting was Halfords and as I said it gave good results and a very good colour match. Halfords paint is Acrylic and covers nice and even and also cheap enough


----------



## pvr (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok, sound advice. Cans it is, found some LC9Z bottles on ebay which seem to do nicely:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280563407...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_954wt_1188

For preparation, should I get this first:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10PK-MIXE...plies_Paint&hash=item2316147090#ht_1037wt_955

Does that sound like a good approach?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the paint is expensive plus you need a Primer and I have only used Bodyshop Sandpaper and WetnDry. Dont forget that Scotch Pads are good for giving a key to undamaged paint and can be bought in Rough,Medium,Fine and Super Fine


----------



## pvr (Oct 1, 2006)

Any thoughts on where paint could be gotten cheaper?

Not quite understanding the sanding part - you mean I need both the sandpaper for the the damaged part (which grit level(s)) and the scotch blocks for the blending in the good paint?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Paint is cheaper at Halfords or try a Paint Factors. A Mixed pack of Bodywork Sandpaper and a mixed pack of WetnDry. I only mentioned the Scotch pads as something else to use but they are good just for keying good paint as they bend to all shapes etc but not blending in with the repaire


----------

